# tener/mantener



## licinio

Quisiera compartir una duda que concierne a la manera de expresar en la traducción el significato de "tenere" como en "tenere il cane al guinzaglio", "tenere la finestra aperta".

Si traduzco con "mantener", me parece que logro dar una idea de continuidad que está contenida en el "tenere" italiano.

Pero a veces he encontrado "tener" en contextos similares y me pregunto si el significado no va más hacia él de una perifrástica de resultado, como en "tiene el libro leído".

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Crisidelm

"Tiene letto il libro"? Non è un Italiano corretto certamente.


----------



## karunavera

Crisidelm said:


> "Tiene letto il libro"? Non è un Italiano corretto certamente.


Forse perchè non è italiano ma spagnolo. A dire il vero caro Licinio condivido il tuo dubbio.


----------



## Crisidelm

Dato che parlava di frasi in Italiano con "tenere", e si domandava se ci fossero casi d'uso in cui il significato vada oltre, come per la frase che io ho poi tradotto in Italiano...ma eivdentemente parlava dello Spagnolo e non ho ben inteso il senso di tutto il discorso.


----------



## housecameron

Forse
_tener/dejar la ventana abierta  _
_llevar al perro con correa (atado a la correa)_


----------



## traduttrice

housecameron said:


> Forse
> _tener/dejar la ventana abierta _
> _llevar al perro con correa (atado a la correa)_


Exactamente. En cuanto a la primera, "tené la ventana/puerta abierta" no se usa (me animaría a decir que es incorrecto, pero sabrán corregirme). Se usa "dejar" o "mantener".


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_Mantener_ la puerta abierta = _Conservare_ la porta aperta, vero? 
Como cuando una dama viene atrás de ti y sostienes/mantienes por unos instantes la puerta abierta.
_Dejar_ la ventana abierta = _Lasciare_ la finestra aperta, no?
_Tener_ la llave abierta (gastar agua)

Eres un _mantenido_ - Cuando no trabajas y dejas que alguien pague tus gastos economicos.
Tengo que_ mantener_ a mi suegra - Soportar economicamente a la mamá de tu esposa.


----------



## fabiog_1981

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _Mantener_ la puerta abierta = _Conservare_ la porta aperta, vero? tenere o mantenere
> Como cuando una dama viene atrás de ti y sostienes/mantienes por unos instantes la puerta abierta.
> _Dejar_ la ventana abierta = _Lasciare_ la finestra aperta, no?
> _Tener_ la llave abierta (gastar agua)
> 
> Eres un _mantenido_ - Cuando no trabajas y dejas que alguien pague tus gastos economicos.
> Tengo que_ mantener_ a mi suegra - Soportar economicamente a la mamá de tu esposa.


----------



## housecameron

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _Mantener_ la puerta abierta = _Conservare_ la porta aperta, vero?  *Tenere o lasciare*, né mantenere né conservare
> Como cuando una dama viene atrás de ti y sostienes/mantienes por unos instantes la puerta abierta. *Tenere*
> _Dejar_ la ventana abierta = _Lasciare_ la finestra aperta, no?
> _Tener_ la llave abierta (gastar agua) Tenere/lasciare il rubinetto aperto
> 
> Eres un _mantenido_ - Cuando no trabajas y dejas que alguien pague tus gastos economicos. Sei un mantenuto
> Tengo que_ mantener_ a mi suegra - Soportar economicamente a la mamá de tu esposa. Devo mantenere mia suocera


----------



## xeneize

_Mantieni la porta aperta_ sì que se dice acà, pero implica que alguien la mantenga justamente con las manos...
Asì que, acà se da el uso de _mantenere_ como en castellano.
En el segundo ejemplo, el de la dama, yo usarìa tambièn _mantenere_, justamente.
En el de la canilla/grifo/llave, yo dirìa màs _lasciare_, pero tambièn _tenere_.
Ahì _mantenere_ ya no, claro.
Saludos


----------



## housecameron

Ciao xeneize, dici che dalle tue parti si dice normalmente _mantieni la porta aperta_ anziché _tieni la porta aperta?_ Potrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra di uso regionale.
_Mantenere la porta aperta_ mi sembra più adatta a descrivere l'attesa del ritorno a casa del figliol prodigo.


dici che si dice  bisticcio di parole.


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Housecameron, in verità non ti so dire se si usa da altre parti....
Se fai riferimento all'uso delle mani, sì, diciamo _mantieni la porta aperta_...come se dicessimo _mantieni un oggetto (in mano)_..
Sono alcuni degli usi di _mantenere_ che utilizziamo.
Però non diremmo, ovviamente, _ha "mantenuto" la porta aperta tutto il giorno_, ma _ha lasciato_ oppure anche _ha tenuto_.
Usiamo _mantenere_ solo se implica l'atto "fisico" di mantenere qualcosa.
Quindi, sì, se una madre sta appoggiata alla porta ad aspettare il figlio, starebbe _mantenendo_ la porta 
Ciau


----------



## betulina

Hola,

No sé si lo estoy entendiendo bien... ¿Qué diferencia habría entre "tenere la porta aperta" y "avere la porta aperta"? 
A mí "mantener la puerta abierta" en el sentido de dejarla abierta un rato porque sí me suena forzado, yo diría "tener" sin duda. ¿En italiano no se podría decir "avere"?

Edit-



xeneize said:


> Però non diremmo, ovviamente, _ha "mantenuto" la porta aperta tutto il giorno_, ma _ha lasciato_ oppure anche _ha tenuto_.



In questo caso in spagnolo io non direi mai "mantener la puerta abierta" ma "tener la puerta abierta". Forse non si usa così da tutte le parti.


----------



## xeneize

No Betulina, en este caso no se dirìa. _Tenere_ sì.
Bueno, en castellano yo dirìa _mantener_, nunca _tener_.
Chau


----------



## licinio

betulina said:


> ¿Qué diferencia habría entre "tenere la porta aperta" y "avere la porta aperta"?


 
Es precisamente a esto que se refería la cuestión. _Tenere_ implica una idea de dejar y mantener (la puerta abierta), que no es lo mismo que _averla._ 
Quería saber como dar esta idea más del _tenere _que no da el significado primario de _tener _como_ avere. _
_Tenere_ y _tener_ no significan lo mismo en italiano y en español. Sin embargo, deduzco que _tener_ quizas pueda servir al uso y usurpe algo del sentido de _mantener _en la lengua corriente.


----------



## betulina

Pues a mi entender diría que sí. Yo usaría "tener". Con "mantener la puerta abierta" entendería algo así como "aguantarla", como cuando estás en un ascensor y alguien viene corriendo y tú "mantienes la puerta abierta" hasta que entre. Por el simple acto de dejar la puerta abierta y que se quede así cuanto quieras diría "tener" sin duda. Pero quizás no se usa igual en todas partes.


----------



## Cnaeius

"Mantenere" etimologicamente es "manu-tenere", o sea tener con la mano, entonces el sentido es lo de "tenere", solo un poco mas fuerte, como si se implicase un esfuerzo para hacerlo y para que lo que se está haciendo quede en el tiempo


----------

